# Error:No response from wifi Ap



## sujeet2555 (Jul 30, 2013)

i purchase TP-link TL-WN721N to share BSNL BB (not a wifi modem) to my mobile . i am a newbie to Wifi .i installed the drivers and the tplink utility .i checked SoftAP on button in the utility.it has the following settings;
*i41.tinypic.com/wmkzfb.jpg

in mobile when searched it show the AP and i set the same setting in mobile .there is also setting for Homepage,proxy server and adhoc .they are left blank.
when connected i get no response from AP.i also used window7 adhoc connection mode still not connected.what should i do?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jul 30, 2013)

ok, so you have wired connection. with bsnl ADSL modem. Router and to share the connection. from PC  to mobile/laptop you buyed. USB wireless adapter k?

Now download and install Connectify .configuration os easy


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2013)

It doesn't work the way you think, simply enable DHCP in your BSNL modem and then connect your BSNL modem to your WIFI using cable (obviously you have done that already), next enable security in your WIFI, WPA2 is good and SSID , rest can be anything. 

Now , in your phone, try to connect to it, give password and then phone will take IPs from modem which will enable internet in your phone through WIFI from modem.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> ok, so you have wired connection. with bsnl ADSL modem. Router and to share the connection. from PC  to mobile/laptop you buyed. USB wireless adapter k?
> 
> Now download and install Connectify .configuration os easy




it's not easy with connectify either .i created the hotspot but still it is unable connect.



Ricky said:


> It doesn't work the way you think, simply enable DHCP in your BSNL modem and then connect your BSNL modem to your WIFI using cable (obviously you have done that already), next enable security in your WIFI, WPA2 is good and SSID , rest can be anything.
> 
> Now , in your phone, try to connect to it, give password and then phone will take IPs from modem which will enable internet in your phone through WIFI from modem.



i don't understand what you want to say "connect your BSNL modem to your WIFI using cable" .BSNL modem is a ethernet modem and wifi is an usb adaptor.
i don't have DHCP enabled.



sometimes if i enter wrong security key intentionally,it says authentication failed.it also get stuck at "connecting" often.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 30, 2013)

sujeet2555 said:


> it's not easy with connectify either .i created the hotspot but still it is unable connect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, that is a wifi adapter. You need a wifi router.

Still, you can share your internet with mobile.

You need to create an Ad-Hoc connection.

And when you created ad hoc connection, did you share the current internet profile with ICS? you need to set ICS to share with Wireless Connection.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2013)

My bad, I thought its an AP he bought , moreover  screenshot was not available when I replied.  You could have purchased a cheap router (around Rs. 900 for TP link one) instead of this USB wifi adapter. Now ad-hoc is way to go ..good luck.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jul 31, 2013)

yes ,i was trying the adhoc right from the start but it was not connecting .i have connected now after so much headache.
i set the mobile IP as static and set it as 192.168.137.2 and gateway 192.168.137.1 .it is now connected but sometimes it says DNS failed when i try some sites.
i have set the dns in the mobile.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 31, 2013)

Use 8.8.8.8 for DNS ..


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Use 8.8.8.8 for DNS ..



i am using bsnl dns server.also after browsing a while ,i start getting "service unavailable ,retry".i disconnect and reconnect the adapter then i can browse again.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 31, 2013)

sujeet2555 said:


> yes ,i was trying the adhoc right from the start but it was not connecting .i have connected now after so much headache.
> i set the mobile IP as static and set it as 192.168.137.2 and gateway 192.168.137.1 .it is now connected but sometimes it says DNS failed when i try some sites.
> i have set the dns in the mobile.



Must be an ip conflict issue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2013)

try mobile ip as 192.168.137.10(or some other 2 digit) & some mobile devices have issues with wpa2 so try using wpa1 or wep(not recommended though).


----------

